# Help with grammar in my abstract



## Sucho (May 23, 2011)

Hi!

Please read my abstract and write corrections in my english. i am not native speaker. i will be very grateful

This work sumarizes guarded works elaborated by the Department of Nuclear Chemistry Prif UK devoted to sorption of radionuclides on inorganic sorbents such as bentonite, zeolite, hydroxyapatite, soil, magnetite and ferrocyanide from it`s beginning till present time. The properties of natural bentonite sedimentary rocks from Slovak Republic coresponds to properties of sealing barriers used in multi-barrier system of deep geological repository of high-level radioactive waste and spent nuclear fuel. Zeolites from Slovak Republic, Ukraine, Bulgaria and Greece are usable for Cs-137 and Sr-90 removal from radioactive waste. Hydroxyapatite is suitable sorbent for radionuclides and heavy metals and its removal because of its low solubility in aquaeous media, high stability in reducing and oxidizing environment, large specific surface and its buffering properties. A waste material from alkaline high pressure leaching of iron-nickel laterite ores in hydrometallurgical plant in Sereď consists mainly from synthetic magnetite. This magnetic sorbent can be used for arable, forrest and clay soil decontamination. Nickel ferrocyanides are another suitable sorbents of Cs from radioactive waste with a high salt content because of its high chemical and radiation stability and low solubility.


Thanks a lot !


----------



## glondor (May 23, 2011)

This is the best I can contribute. You have done a very good job. I understand it.



This work sumarizes guarded works elaborated by the Department of Nuclear Chemistry Prif UK devoted to sorption of radionuclides on inorganic sorbents such as bentonite, zeolite, hydroxyapatite, soil, magnetite and ferrocyanide from it`s beginning till present time.

The properties of natural bentonite sedimentary rocks from Slovak Republic coresponds to properties of sealing barriers used in multi-barrier system of deep geological repository of high-level radioactive waste and spent nuclear fuel.

Zeolites from Slovak Republic, Ukraine, Bulgaria and Greece are usable for Cs-137 and Sr-90 removal from radioactive waste. 

Hydroxy-apatite is suitable sorbent for radionuclides and heavy metals and its removal because of its low solubility in aquaeous media, high stability in reducing and oxidizing environment, large specific surface and its buffering properties.

A waste material from alkaline high pressure leaching of iron-nickel laterite ores in hydrometallurgical plant in Sereď consists mainly from synthetic magnetite. This magnetic sorbent can be used for arable, forrest and clay soil decontamination.

Nickel ferrocyanides are another suitable sorbents of Cs from radioactive waste with a high salt content because of its high chemical and radiation stability and low solubility.


----------



## Sucho (May 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot!

one short question. every "its" is with apostrophe ?? (it`s) ??


----------



## element47 (May 23, 2011)

Looks very good, but with 2 spelling, 1 grammar errors: 

This work sumarizes < should be *summarizes*

..... arable, forrest < should be *forest*

Nickel ferrocyanides are another suitable sorbents of Cs from radioactive waste with a high salt content because of its < should be *their*


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 23, 2011)

Sucho said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> one short question. every "its" is with apostrophe ?? (it`s) ??



This explains it better than I could.

http://garyes.stormloader.com/its.html



> It's is a contraction for it is or it has.
> 
> Its is a possessive pronoun meaning, more or less, of it or belonging to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## element47 (May 23, 2011)

Sucho, your question about "its" is a good one and most (yes, most) Americans have trouble with this.

"It's" means "it is". 

But, the apostrophe " ' " is also used to denote possessive, as in "George's car" 
And, in conversation and casual writing, "it's" is used to mean "it is". Eg; "It's wise to use safety gear when dealing with acids and chemicals". 

But it gets more complicated when a PLURAL cluster of owners owns something, as in "the Smiths' car". Or, the Smiths' house" or when a single owner owns MANY things, such as "Georges' test tubes" [owns multiple things] which is DIFFERENT than "George's test tube collection" [George only owns one thing; a collection, which probably includes several test tubes] 

And yet it DOES NOT work that way when "the owner" is "it". As in "Ferrocyanide is useful for *its* many useful chemical characteristics". No apostrophe. 

Whenever you use an apostrophe with "it" it CAN ONLY MEAN "it is". It can not denote possessive. (I just got this straight myself and I'm only 57) 

Clear? Didn't think so! Cheers!


----------



## eeTHr (May 23, 2011)

element47---

Your example of the plural cluster of owners, Georges', is correct. But the single owner of many things is still a singular, "George's," as the posessive applies to the owner, not the things.


----------



## Sucho (May 23, 2011)

Thank you all !!


----------

